# Looking to purchase TS beachfront Gulf 2br unit



## Autoeng (Jun 19, 2008)

I know you have seen it before and I have gleaned many searched Florida beachfront threads looking for suggestions. Usually it is a no because of the beach quality / distance or ground floor requirement. Help me find what I am looking for please.

We have vacationed the last 6 years on Siesta Key. We stayed on the south end (Turtle Beach just before Point Of Rocks) at the Sea Castle (sold and torn down for Hyatt's new 6 week TS), Midnight Cove (our new home - love it) and Crescent Arm (hated it).

What I am looking for (in order of importance):

Beachfront - few steps to be in the sand (White sand preferably). If I'm going to the beach, I want to be on it.

2 bedroom

Ground floor unit - I have trouble with stairs and I like for my son to be able to get into the unit easily

Pool that is close (I don't want to cross parking lot to get to it). Again for son to be able to get to easily

Available 1st or second week of June

Upscale unit - We stay in Midnight Cove Firethorn 310 (link - http://midnight.vrmreservations.com/vrmgr/rental/SlideShow.aspx?PropertyId=1&StartIndex=0 - unit was redone 2 years ago and this is prior to redo, valued $1.3M). Although MC is very nice I had no problem with Sea Castle and wish it was still there.

Kid friendly (I would like to see some other kids there for my child to play with)

Washer and Dryer in unit

BBQ Grill to use

Our plan is to continue vacationing at Midnight Cove which is $1,500 for our week unless I can find a new home for the right price with good MF. I don't care if it has resort eminites. I hope that I don't get the response (you and everyone else) but that may be the case.

Thanks


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 19, 2008)

*Maybe Club Regency - Marco Island?*

I've found Club Regency on Marco Island that seems to suit my needs but mixed reviews of TripAdvisor. No layout information that I could find either.


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2008)

We own at Eagles Nest on Marco Island. We searched and researched for 2 years before we made our choice. Do your research, visit the area, or resort, several times. Once we were fairly sure where we wanted to buy, we rented for a week to make 100% sure. The research, visits to the island and the renting was a sure way for us to be happy with our purchase.


----------



## ptprism (Jun 19, 2008)

*Check out the Charter Club on Marco Island.*

It has everything you are looking for, plus an elevator to eliminate the ground floor requirement.  http://thecharterclub.hgvc.com

I live on Marco and am also an owner there. If you want more info, or to discuss in detail, email me at pwprism@comcast.net

Peter


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2008)

We loved Club Regency and the Charter Club also. We chose Eagles Nest because it was right aside of the Marriott Hotel and we have frequented "Quinn's on the Beach" beachside restaurant there for desserts for the past 9 years before we bought our June week at Eagles Nest.


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 19, 2008)

mgeez said:


> We loved Club Regency and the Charter Club also. We chose Eagles Nest because it was right aside of the Marriott Hotel and we have frequented "Quinn's on the Beach" beachside restaurant there for desserts for the past 9 years before we bought our June week at Eagles Nest.



Finally found a working link to the Eagle's Nest. I like it and Club Regency. I tend to shy away from mega resorts like Charter Club though.

Club Regency prices and MF's seem ok but mixed reviews will have me taking a membership here to see what TUG members have to say.

Would love to have a beach front at the Eagles Nest but I probably can't afford it and MF's seem high.

Still looking and appreciate any leads.

Thanks


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2008)

We got our Gold week for around 5K. I have seen them go for as little as 3.5K. MF's are average and you get the added benefit of the HGVC club if you join. The weeks in June consistently rent for >1200 / wk if you decide not to go every year.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 19, 2008)

Sandpiper Beach on Siesta Key. No units on the first floor because the parking garage is there so your car is not out in the sun. But we have an elevator. Building is on the beach side of the road. Pool is between the building and the beach. You can't beat the sand on Siesta key.


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 19, 2008)

mgeez said:


> We got our Gold week for around 5K. I have seen them go for as little as 3.5K. MF's are average and you get the added benefit of the HGVC club if you join. The weeks in June consistently rent for >1200 / wk if you decide not to go every year.



That is right about (if not a little better than what I hoped for) what I was hoping to pay. Now just to find the right deal. Any other advice for Eagles Nest deals that you care to share?

Thanks


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 19, 2008)

caribbean said:


> Sandpiper Beach on Siesta Key. No units on the first floor because the parking garage is there so your car is not out in the sun. But we have an elevator. Building is on the beach side of the road. Pool is between the building and the beach. You can't beat the sand on Siesta key.




I do love SK. Would love to be able to afford the Hyatt that they are building. Not to keen on the Sand Piper though.


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> That is right about (if not a little better than what I hoped for) what I was hoping to pay. Now just to find the right deal. Any other advice for Eagles Nest deals that you care to share?
> 
> Thanks



Ebay is where I saw several for under 4k, although there haven't been many Eagles Nest listings on ebay lately. I purchased my last one thru joann peters, a very reputable realtor based in Sanibel/Captiva that seems to be knowledgeable about HGVC and SW coast. I originally saw our unit listing here on TUG Classifieds. Redweek also has a list. Sometimes craigslist has listings.

m


----------



## ptprism (Jun 20, 2008)

*Mega Resort???*

Sorry, but you must have looked at the wrong listing. Charter Club is far from a mega resort. In fact , it is only about 1/3 of the size of Eagles Nest. Plus, with Charter Club, ALL of the units are ocean view and the 40 units in the north building are ALL direct beachfront.  (The units in the south building look at the gulf over the pool. There are only 80 units total!!!

We have lived here for eight years and have been vacationing--at all three of the resorts--since the late 80's. My daughter worked for HGVC. 

And the new Marriott time share is going up directly next to the Charter Club with weeks starting in the mid-40K and going to over 100K. 

I imagine you could get a flex week at The Charter Club for about $7K.

Just wanted you to be fully informed...


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 20, 2008)

ptprism said:


> Sorry, but you must have looked at the wrong listing. Charter Club is far from a mega resort. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Is this the website?
> ...


----------



## ptprism (Jun 21, 2008)

*Here are some other sites*

That is the HGVC site. Try this one also:

http://thecharterclub.hgvc.com/index.html

and you can look at this for reviews on the CC.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Club_of_Marco_Beach-Marco_Island_Florida.html

and  

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-397622-the_charter_club_of_marco_beach-i


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> I do love SK. Would love to be able to afford the Hyatt that they are building. Not to keen on the Sand Piper though.



Hello Autoeng,
If you have not found anything yet perhaps I can give you another consideration.  I love Marco Island and Sanibel Island (as well as others) but there is a nice resort further north on the Gulf side that you may be interested in and I *know* you can afford it.  Actually 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, lockout, top floor (5th) but has an elevator, right on the beach, rates pretty descent on TUG the last time I looked.  The reason I am not going to list it here is because I am still interested in it but given what you have said I am willing to give you a shot at it.  Date is late summer however but I said cheap and a very nice resort.  PM me if you want and I will give you the site address!
Jim


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I sent you a PM.


----------



## erm (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought my Eagle's Nest last year for less than 5K.  I trade it through II and was told by them that all weeks at EGL qualify for an AC.  I was able to trade for a 2 bed at Westin Kannappali and got a 1 bed Old Key West with the AC I received for my deposit.  So, even though the mf is on the high side, the benefits are great!


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 23, 2008)

There are four resorts on the beach in Marco Island.  Crystal Shores will be the fifth.  You discussed Eagle's Nest, Club Regency, and Charter Club, but there is also the Surf Club which you may want to check out.  Of these 4, I think Club Regency really doesn't fit your needs because the beach view building does not have ground floor rooms (ground floor is covered parking), and you have to climb a staircase.  The second floor units have a better view, but they are really on the third floor - more climbing.


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 23, 2008)

erm said:


> I bought my Eagle's Nest last year for less than 5K.  I trade it through II and was told by them that all weeks at EGL qualify for an AC.  I was able to trade for a 2 bed at Westin Kannappali and got a 1 bed Old Key West with the AC I received for my deposit.  So, even though the mf is on the high side, the benefits are great!



AC - I've seen this term several times but haven't seen it's meaning. Is there a dictionary on TUG?


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 24, 2008)

Autoeng - just curious, but do you have anything to do with the plant in Bowling Green?  Just sign me - curious ZR1 owner.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 25, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> AC - I've seen this term several times but haven't seen it's meaning. Is there a dictionary on TUG?



AC = Accomodation Certificate

Some weeks/resorts that are highly valued by II will get you an AC when you exchange your unit. You can then use that AC to book an additional week somewhere in II for a low cost.


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 25, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> Autoeng - just curious, but do you have anything to do with the plant in Bowling Green?  Just sign me - curious ZR1 owner.



No, I've been there and they use our products to move their materials but I work in the center of KY.


----------

